# First snow in CA....yes, I said California.



## roysleight (Mar 23, 2005)

We're at 3300' elevation in northern CA. Finally got a taste of snow last night. Got to get busy on the neighbors roads.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's the only place in California I could live.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Banksy;1129089 said:


> That's the only place in California I could live.


x2....... Send it our way!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

it's just sad that it snows in CA before MO :realmad:


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

Wish it looked like that here. Congrats on the snowpayup


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Good for you! Enjoy!


----------



## roysleight (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys. It should be coming your way soon. Happy plowing!


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

What year is that Toy? Late 70's, very early 80's I'm guessing. That thing looks to be in good shape considering the bodies on those only lasted a few years around here before they rotted off the frame. Great, tough little trucks!


----------



## roysleight (Mar 23, 2005)

It's an '83. Use it for hunting and plowing basically. Some cancer here and there but still runs good. Had to redesign a plow frame designed for later models to mount the Meyer setup. Old plow blades laid in the bed for traction.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Another Northern CA plowsiter here too! We are at 1800' and got some flakes, but nothing was sticking. I did head up to Tahoe on Sunday and there's well over 6-8 feet in the mountains already. It's going to be a great ski season!!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

xtreem3d;1129198 said:


> it's just sad that it snows in CA before MO :realmad:


Most people will be surprised just how much snow CA gets. I believe Placer County, CA (my neighboring county) gets more snowfall than any other county in the United States.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Banksy;1129089 said:


> That's the only place in California I could live.


I don't even think I could live there.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Want to sell that Hilux? How long have you had her?


----------



## roysleight (Mar 23, 2005)

I could never part with her. They just don't build them like that any more. She's always been there for me for 25 years now. Over 260,000 miles and all original engine with no major work. The wife's '08 Avalon had three recalls in the first year! Happy plowing!


----------

